# Liverpool Pub Nostalgia



## Sebe

Lots of memories at the attached site
http://inacityliving.piczo.com/?g=41057337&cr=7

(Pint)


----------



## degsy

Sebe said:


> Lots of memories at the attached site
> http://inacityliving.piczo.com/?g=41057337&cr=7
> 
> (Pint)


Lots of memories there. Thank You(Thumb)


----------



## John Rogers

I bet the Liverpoolians will droll over the photos of these old pubs,they are just great.


----------



## Malky Glaister

Most enjoyable hours browsing. 
Much the same toll of pubs everywhere sad to say.

Thanks a lot Sebe,

regards Malky


----------



## nick olass

John Rogers said:


> I bet the Liverpoolians will droll over the photos of these old pubs,they are just great.


100% right John. (Thumb) 

I'll bet that even some of those Trolls that lurk under bridges in darkest Yorkshire would envy this collection of pubs. (*))(Frogger)


----------



## TonyAllen

I think my dad must have tried every one of those pubs at one time or another
and so did my eldest brother


----------



## billmaca

Anyone know the name of the pub outside the Husky dock the locals on the Carinthia called it Broken Nosed Jacks


----------



## Derek Roger

You seem you to have have missed the Round House at the top of Hardman Street and the Aigburth Hotel ( opposite the Liverpool Cricket Ground ).

Two of the best .


----------



## bryanm

Does anyone know the name of a pub that used to
be opposite the Lion at the top end of Moorfields.
I think it was a Bass House?


----------



## tom roberts

Great to see all those old pubs,sadly for me my first pub as a manager was the Clock in St Domingo road,it was a good little pub, a coal fire in the snug and service to, but God forbid if you let the fire go out.I then moveed in the d out to Halewood then Netherley to pubs that I would never dream of including in the list of great Scouse pubs.The last pub I was ever in where your ale was served in the snug,was the Perch Rock in New Brighton it was run by an old Cunard Yank John Gilmore he kept a good pint.


----------



## Malky Glaister

Yesterday I had some business in London Road, Liverpool. I had intended going into MA EGERTONs on my way back to Lime Street station.
sadly this establishment has closed it's doors and can be added to the long list of lost pubs.
Happily Paddy's and The Lord warden are both doing well.
On Dale Street most pubs were very busy.

Good afternoon!!

regards Malky


----------



## blurb10

Broken nose jacks, orginal name
was The Boathouse
had many a pint in there in the 50s and 60s 
regards Bob R.


----------



## Cutsplice

Oh The Boathouse in Sandhills Lane with the Sandhills opposite and The Atlantic around the corner. Never had a pint in the Boathouse as it was a Bents pub did not like their bitter, the Atlantic had a good pint of Guiness. It was a Higson pub the Sandhills was a Walkers house and more modern than the other two.


----------



## John Dryden

Liverpool pubs..simply the best in the world.Some of the ones mentioned I must have been in but the drink plays havoc with the memory regarding the pub names.Went on a two day bender with the sparkie I sailed with on the Olivebank,a Liverpublian of the first order(P C Smith)and that was the first experience of the hospitaltity of those fine establishments.


----------



## bill paterson

had many a pint in boathouse and sandhills plus many other pubs in dock road


----------



## bill paterson

1960s boathouse sandhills and many other pubs on dock road,many good nights were had.Used to dock in canada, huskisons and others i cant remember now[old age comes to us all ]


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Cutsplice said:


> Oh The Boathouse in Sandhills Lane with the Sandhills opposite and The Atlantic around the corner. Never had a pint in the Boathouse as it was a Bents pub did not like their bitter, the Atlantic had a good pint of Guiness. It was a Higson pub the Sandhills was a Walkers house and more modern than the other two.


The Boathouse was where we went for the last few jars before sailing in the Ivernia on a Friday evening. 
If I remember right she used to leave Huskisson Dock at about 21.00, so we had to be back aboard by 20.00, and it was sometimes quite a wrench to leave because that Boathouse was full of some very tasty ladies at the time>
Regards, 
Pat [=P]


----------



## tom roberts

The Cottage on the dockroad,I only visited it a few times,not a place I would have gone home with a lady from as a couple of lads I sailed with, sailed with more than they bargained for,one of them was allergic to penicillan and the chief steward nearly killed him,left him ashore in Las Palmas.


----------



## Waterways

Derek Roger said:


> You seem you to have have missed the Round House at the top of Hardman Street and the Aigburth Hotel ( opposite the Liverpool Cricket Ground ).
> 
> Two of the best .


Aigburth Hotel? It disappeared in the early 1970s for road widening. The bland Kingsman was built in its place set back off the widened road.


----------



## Erimus

If you don't mind me crossing the Mersey........about 1978 I was acting as a Cargo Super. jointly with a BP Super. loading some project cargo in Birkenhead,
The dockers at that time were 'touchy' about the job as using the floating cranes was a priority but they could make more money on car carriers, which our gangs had missed out on...........so long breaks ensued! They came back after a lengthy lunch break,we hadn't had any, and called a meeting......

We backed off and went looking for something to eat....only place open advertising food was The Bidston on Wallesey Road...I got the last portion of 'Scouse Pie'..and 10 minutes later wished I hadn't as the worst case of projectile vomiting I have ever had took place............my BP colleague had a ham sandwich so no ill effects........ 

geoff


----------



## todd

Sebe, Thanks for lots of memories that the photos brought back.

CHEERS. 

Jim


----------



## Cutsplice

Pat Kennedy said:


> The Boathouse was where we went for the last few jars before sailing in the Ivernia on a Friday evening.
> If I remember right she used to leave Huskisson Dock at about 21.00, so we had to be back aboard by 20.00, and it was sometimes quite a wrench to leave because that Boathouse was full of some very tasty ladies at the time>
> Regards,
> Pat [=P]


We never sailed on a Friday night when on the Ivernia it was always on a Sunday night the dockers would not work Saturday but did on a Sunday. They only had a few hours work to do but made it last all day, never went into the Boathouse I always went to the Sandhills before sailing Jimmy Ricketts went to the Atlantic.  Was ok returning to sail as the shore gang had her flattened out just a few guys to tidy up etc between the berth and the lock, great days.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Cutsplice said:


> We never sailed on a Friday night when on the Ivernia it was always on a Sunday night the dockers would not work Saturday but did on a Sunday. They only had a few hours work to do but made it last all day, never went into the Boathouse I always went to the Sandhills before sailing Jimmy Ricketts went to the Atlantic. Was ok returning to sail as the shore gang had her flattened out just a few guys to tidy up etc between the berth and the lock, great days.


They must have changed sailing day then Cutsplice, it was always leave Liverpool on Friday evening, and arrive New York 8 days later on the Saturday, and leave New York the following Saturday arriving in Liverpool a week later, normally Saturday afternoon. I usually made it to Goodison Park for 3 O Clock if Everton were playing at home.
Jimmy Rickets always did his own thing, although he was a fine shipmate.
As for the dockers, well I never worked Saturday as a crane driver for Smith Coggins for ten years, but we did work all sorts of crazy hours during the rest of the week. 
Ivernia was without doubt the best ship I was ever in.
Regards, 
Pat
(Smoke)


----------



## tom roberts

A Few mentions of Jimmy Rickets on this thread, sailed with Jim on the Mauritania a character if ever there was one,had a photo of us all a Caribean port but unfortunatley Ive lost, a member asked me about it sometime back ,sorry I didnt reply. There were lots of characters on the Maurie most of us got the sack after the cruises I think the bosun was a Welshman.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

tom roberts said:


> A Few mentions of Jimmy Rickets on this thread, sailed with Jim on the Mauritania a character if ever there was one,had a photo of us all a Caribean port but unfortunatley Ive lost, a member asked me about it sometime back ,sorry I didnt reply. There were lots of characters on the Maurie most of us got the sack after the cruises I think the bosun was a Welshman.


Jimmy Ricketts was a great shipmate, a good seaman and a source of amazing yarns. Jimmy was one of those people to whom things happen. He was always finding himself in trouble not of his own making.for instance, ashore one night in Manhattan, and wandering around in 42nd Street he quite innocently asked a passer by did he know where there was a gent's toilet. The passer by summoned a policeman, and Jimmy was banged up in the slammer on a charge of importuning!
Regards,
Pat(Jester)


----------



## Peter Trodden

*Jimmy Ricketts.*

Pat,Tom,
do you know if Jimmy has a son.? I sailed with a Gerry Ricketts deep sea,and in 1983 flew out to Brest Dry Dock to work by and bring over a Norwegean Jack-up Rig to Morecambe Bay Gas Field. He is from Kirkby and would be 60 +yrs old.
As for those Dock Rd pubs, I must have had a Pint in most of them over the years, from the North End to the Dingle.Happy Days.(Jester)
ttfn.Peter.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Peter, 
I dont recall if Jimmy ever mentioned a son, but I believe he did live In Kirkby.
Jimmy was about 45 when I sailed with him in 1964.
regards, 
Pat


----------



## Cutsplice

Sailed with Jimmy from Oct 64 to March 65 cant even recall if he was married or not certainly I mnever heard him mention children. He did have a niece who worked in NY and lots of her mates used to visit us on the Ivernia when in NY, but I dont recall his niece visiting. Some of the girls were from far and wide in the UK a number of them were from Sale in Cheshire, cockneys and some Scandinavians plus the Scouse ladies oh the Glaswegians also.


----------



## Malky Glaister

Yesterday I was pleased to be able to have a pint in Ma Egertons in Lord Nelson Street just outside Lime Street station. The pub had recently reopened. It was closed at my last visit to Liverpool

regards

Malky


----------



## alan ward

I stand here proud and alone,at the moment anyway,I ran the Cooksons Bridge for 2 and a half long,hard years.From late 77-early 80 I was the licensee of what was then,officially the Taylors Arms.It was always known as Cooksons after the Cookson family who had it as a tenancy for ages,their son Jimmy Junior played for Everton and it was a shrine to Liverpools famous second team.Let me tell you boys,it took a ex-seafarer to control,I`ve never met a group of people with more of a propensity for gratuitous violence.they would fight for any reason whatsoever.
Memorable customers include,Jon Big Gun Cannon,Norman The Human Hosepipe Clucas,Easy Edna.Sue The Snug S**t,Jose Garcia,Nice Barney and `orrible Barney,Scon`ead;and of course my barmaids The Red Setter and Our Irene.
It had been managed for 2 years when I took over and still had dead pigeon corpses in the old lofts down in the cellars,apparantly when Greenalls gave young Jimmy the chance to apply for the tenancy he went for his interview with pigeon s**t on his tie and seemed surprised when he didn`t get the job.
I earned,saved and squandered a fortune there,still 32 years later haven`t had as much fun in those years combined as I had at Cooksons.


----------



## Flintite

When I joined Alfred Holt as a junior engineer in 1959, I was based in the Birkenhead workshop but each day travelled on the ferry and overhead railway to Seaforth KG 5 dock to work aboard ship. I heard the local lads talking about a pub which they pronounced the Kara Dock. After a few days I ventured to join them after work for a pint. I still have to smile about the first sighting of the pub sign. Being Welsh I immediately pronounced it correctly as the Caradoc (the emphasis being on the second 'a' in the name). The pub is still open and I occasionally pass it if I am going north. Happy memories.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Flintite said:


> When I joined Alfred Holt as a junior engineer in 1959, I was based in the Birkenhead workshop but each day travelled on the ferry and overhead railway to Seaforth KG 5 dock to work aboard ship. I heard the local lads talking about a pub which they pronounced the Kara Dock. After a few days I ventured to join them after work for a pint. I still have to smile about the first sighting of the pub sign. Being Welsh I immediately pronounced it correctly as the Caradoc (the emphasis being on the second 'a' in the name). The pub is still open and I occasionally pass it if I am going north. Happy memories.


That would be Gladstone Dock, Flintite. KGV Dock was where the Blueys tied up in Glasgow, and the Overhead Railway didnt run that far!
Regards, 
Pat(Jester)


----------



## Barrie Youde

Hi, Flintite! and Pat!

Surely the OHR ran to Seaforth - and therefore north beyond Gladstone -if only a little?

Equally surely, the OHR closed in 1957??


----------



## Boatman25

Seen it in paper of big pub fire and explosion in Liverpool, place called Punch and Judy gutted, landlord arrested with a woman by Police


----------



## Barrie Youde

THE PIG AND WHISTLE

The sign which was outside
Saying “Emigrants Supplied”
Now is kept within the parlour where it should be safe from thieving.
For this venerable shop
Was where half the world would stop
On its way from Central Europe to its lands of New Believing.

The ancient Pig & Whistle
Is where man has whet his whistle
For centuries, while pausing in his life and its travails.
Here the Iskis and the Oskis
And the Scots and the McLoskeys
Prepared themselves for battle with the wild Atlantic gales.

It is central to a story
Of a sad, dramatic glory,
Casting several million people in a quest for pastures new.
For ‘twas here they came together
From their forests, bog and heather:
The bold, the fit, the Protestant, the Catholic and Jew.

Here they made their embarkations
For their far-off destinations,
Well fortified by victuals which the publican supplied.
Here they set off with their wives
And their children and their lives:
Here were many who succeeded: Here were many more who tried.

The Pig & Whistle, through its portals 
Welcomed many lesser mortals,
To whom this simple tavern was the Mother of her trade.
Here were mariners and clerks,
Here were agents, here were sharks,
Here was banter, here was badinage as business deals were made.

How I love you, Pig & Whistle;
I will call and whet my whistle;
And I hope to meet descendants of the Roman, Prod and Jew.
As my city made its living
From the trade their stock was giving,
I will drink to their success when meeting friends from Pastures New.

BY - 2002


----------



## Farmer

*Barrie*



Barrie Youde said:


> Hi, Flintite! and Pat!
> 
> Surely the OHR ran to Seaforth - and therefore north beyond Gladstone -if only a little?
> 
> Equally surely, the OHR closed in 1957??


I have a good scouse m8 i sailed with from seaforth L;pool, Your correct the old dockers umbrella ran further than seaforth but only to Seaforth Sands. When the overhead train pulled into Seaforth @Litherland Station it was switched back onto the overhead. You could then take an L,M,S,Train as far north as Southport. He also informs me there was and i can never remember a KG5 in Lpool that was in London docks. The pub on Merseyside RED RUM,,, I once asked the trainer at Aintree race course were he got the name for the great horse explaining i had drank every rum under the sun at sea but never red rum??????? He replied spell it backwards?


----------



## Barrie Youde

Hi, Farmer!

Many thanks for the explanation of the origin of Red Rum! But why "murder"? The plot thickens.

As to KG5 Dock - No, Sir!- Not in Liverpool - although I think that it is right that King George the Fifth opened Gladstone Lock in 1927. For sure, he and Queen Mary opened the first Mersey Tunnel in 1934. Their statues (or busts)are there to the present day. My Mum & Dad walked through the tunnel shortly before it opened. And I think that the Princess Royal opened Seaforth Dock in 1973 - possibly on board a Blue Star ship. 

G'donyer!

BY


----------



## Barrie Youde

Pat Kennedy said:


> That would be Gladstone Dock, Flintite. KGV Dock was where the Blueys tied up in Glasgow, and the Overhead Railway didnt run that far!
> Regards,
> Pat(Jester)


Doh!! My apologies, Pat!

The penny has only just dropped!

B


----------



## Flintite

*Liverpool Pubs*



Barrie Youde said:


> Doh!! My apologies, Pat!
> 
> The penny has only just dropped!
> 
> B


My apologies, the mists of time have clouded my memory. BUT, I have no recollection of ever taking a bus to Gladstone dock, only of the OH railway. My last signing off was in London (KG 5?)
Flintite


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Flintite said:


> My apologies, the mists of time have clouded my memory. BUT, I have no recollection of ever taking a bus to Gladstone dock, only of the OH railway. My last signing off was in London (KG 5?)
> Flintite


Well just to put matters straight, there was a bus service which more or less mirrored the route of the Overhead Railway from the Pierhead to Gladstone Dock gate in Seaforth, just across the road from the Caradoc, and its neighbour, the Winifred. This was the number one bus route.
the Overhead Railway was demolished, as Barry says, in 1957, and shipped out to Japan as scrap. My first ship, the Achilles, carried a few hundred tons of it to Kobe in 1958.
The Overhead Railway had 19 stations between Dingle in the South to Seaforth and Litherland in the North. Seaforth Sands, the penultimate station was where you got off for Gladstone Dock.

There are 3 KGV Docks in the UK, London, Hull, and Glasgow. The Glasgow KGV was Blue Funnel's Scottish base, there were often three or four Blueys loading and discharging there during the 50s, 60s, and 70s.


----------



## John Callon

Pat the No. 1 bus actually started on Dingle Lane and as you said ran all the way to Seaforth.
Regards,
John


----------



## Pat Kennedy

John Callon said:


> Pat the No. 1 bus actually started on Dingle Lane and as you said ran all the way to Seaforth.
> Regards,
> John


John, 
It did but I only ever got on at the Pier Head and travelled North.
Pat


----------



## eldersuk

Waiting for the No.1 outside Brunswick, opposite the Seven Steps on a wet winter night.
When the bus came along the conductor allowed a few on and then put the chain across.

"How long will the next bus be?"
"21 feet 6 inches, same as this one, Ha Ha ha."
"And will it have a sh1thouse on the back same as this one?"


----------



## Cutsplice

I did a stint as 2nd mate on the buses in Liverpool while awaiting the results of my 2nd mates exam, was an experience some very enjoyable.
If my memory serves me correctly buses were 29ft rear enders, atlantean ones cant remember the length. Routes I was 2nd mate on were 6C, 40. 26 and 27, there were lots of MN folks who were there as both conductors and drivers. In the canteen we seamen and ex seamen usually sat together it was just like smoko sometimes we would be there for a couple of hrs after our shifts ended.


----------



## alan ward

eldersuk said:


> Waiting for the No.1 outside Brunswick, opposite the Seven Steps on a wet winter night.
> When the bus came along the conductor allowed a few on and then put the chain across.
> 
> "How long will the next bus be?"
> "21 feet 6 inches, same as this one, Ha Ha ha."
> "And will it have a sh1thouse on the back same as this one?"


Is this bus going to Speke?
I f***in`hope not.


----------



## Farmer

*Pat ????????*



Pat Kennedy said:


> Well just to put matters straight, there was a bus service which more or less mirrored the route of the Overhead Railway from the Pierhead to Gladstone Dock gate in Seaforth, just across the road from the Caradoc, and its neighbour, the Winifred. This was the number one bus route.
> the Overhead Railway was demolished, as Barry says, in 1957, and shipped out to Japan as scrap. My first ship, the Achilles, carried a few hundred tons of it to Kobe in 1958.
> The Overhead Railway had 19 stations between Dingle in the South to Seaforth and Litherland in the North. Seaforth Sands, the penultimate station was where you got off for Gladstone Dock.
> 
> There are 3 KGV Docks in the UK, London, Hull, and Glasgow. The Glasgow KGV was Blue Funnel's Scottish base, there were often three or four Blueys loading and discharging there during the 50s, 60s, and 70s.



Hate to correct you mate , But you never got off the overhead railway at Seaforth Sands to enter the Gladstone dock ....... You enlighten the overhead at the station known as the Gladstone? to enter seaforth or Gladstone dock, When the train continued to Seaforth Sands you would have to have walked back about a kilometer to enter the Gladstone, The reason the overhead ran as far as Seaforth Sands was because you then entered the goods line that ran through Lpool docks right through to Aintree sidings and goods yard that also fed shipping. There is an old song called {Thank you very much} Which was sang by Paul McCartney,s brother with his time with the scaffold which he says he will carry the lyrics Aintree iron to his death. The overhead railway was built in a pig iron shed at Aintree sidings that produced the iron for the docker,s umbrella that i and John believe was the Aintree iron. Regards all Farmer.(Thumb) p.s. note from this diagram there was the Glastone dock were you en lighted for the gladstone dock and further on Seaforth Sands which continued to Aintree G,Day farmer. Oh i lived in Lpool for 2 years sailing with Blue Star i know i am correct.


http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/uk/liv/liverpool_lor.htm


----------



## Farmer

*Barrie !!!!!!!!!*



Barrie Youde said:


> Hi, Farmer!
> 
> Many thanks for the explanation of the origin of Red Rum! But why "murder"? The plot thickens.
> 
> As to KG5 Dock - No, Sir!- Not in Liverpool - although I think that it is right that King George the Fifth opened Gladstone Lock in 1927. For sure, he and Queen Mary opened the first Mersey Tunnel in 1934. Their statues (or busts)are there to the present day. My Mum & Dad walked through the tunnel shortly before it opened. And I think that the Princess Royal opened Seaforth Dock in 1973 - possibly on board a Blue Star ship.
> 
> G'donyer!
> 
> BY


He liked a drink old Ginger M,Cain your guess is as good as mine cobber Farmer. (Jester)


----------



## Barrie Youde

#46

Many thanks, Farmer, for the explanation of "Aintree Iron".

I always did wonder - but not any more!

best,

BY


----------



## alan ward

I`ve always wondered about that,thought it might be a pub,bit obscure but then again I find that most things are beyond me these days.


----------



## todd

As the subject of the 'Dockers Umbrella' came up I wondered if anyone would be interested in the attached photo. Notice the 'smog' and the colour of the building.

Jim


----------



## alan ward

I have just Googled Aintree Iron and there are loads of equally plausible explanations of the words.As always there is a nugget of truth in most of the reasoning,apart from the religious fanatic,and some of them are quite reasoned.The Aintree Iron and Steelworks public toilets,the shape of Aintree racecourse,the block of buildings that include the Flat Iron pub,the LFC team that included Tommy Smith(and he was just hard you should have seen him play)and the old railway tracks to Southport.However overriding all this is Mike McGears admission that he`s not going to say what it is.......maybe he made it up.I lived in the Liverpool area for 15 years both north and south and I never heard the expression used.The OHR was the dockers umbrella and I never heard the Aintree Iron and Steelworks mentioned in any of the many times it was discussed and boy was it regularly mentioned,mourned and discussed


----------



## tom roberts

Travelling on the overhead one fine day wearing my brand new light grey suit made to measure by Brass And Jacksons London Rd, a docker of huge proportions bumped into me, he must have been unloading carbon black,or eh says I, he gave me a look as black as the mess he made of my suit. It was a stinking hot day and he must have been p****ed of,who wouldnt be ? a quick retreat to the other end of the carriage was the my best , I took it.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Farmer said:


> Hate to correct you mate , But you never got off the overhead railway at Seaforth Sands to enter the Gladstone dock ....... You enlighten the overhead at the station known as the Gladstone? to enter seaforth or Gladstone dock, When the train continued to Seaforth Sands you would have to have walked back about a kilometer to enter the Gladstone, The reason the overhead ran as far as Seaforth Sands was because you then entered the goods line that ran through Lpool docks right through to Aintree sidings and goods yard that also fed shipping. There is an old song called {Thank you very much} Which was sang by Paul McCartney,s brother with his time with the scaffold which he says he will carry the lyrics Aintree iron to his death. The overhead railway was built in a pig iron shed at Aintree sidings that produced the iron for the docker,s umbrella that i and John believe was the Aintree iron. Regards all Farmer.(Thumb) p.s. note from this diagram there was the Glastone dock were you en lighted for the gladstone dock and further on Seaforth Sands which continued to Aintree G,Day farmer. Oh i lived in Lpool for 2 years sailing with Blue Star i know i am correct.
> 
> 
> http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/uk/liv/liverpool_lor.htm


Well Farmer, I have to say my memory of the Overhead Railway differs from yours in this respect. We can put this down to the fact that it was fifty odd years ago, and details fade over time.
Seaforth Sands station was situated west of the junction of Rimrose Rd, Seaforth Rd, Crosby Rd South, and Knowsley Rd. When you came down the stairs and emerged into the daylight, the Caradoc and the Winifred were looking at you. Behind you was, I think, Shore Rd and the head of Gladstone Drydock, and the main gate to the docks. Gladstone Dock Station was within the dock estate and was situated between Hornby Dock and Gladstone No 2 Branch.
I travelled on the OH virtually every week for several years as a boy visiting cousins living in Seaforth, and we usually got off at Seaforth Sands and walked East up Seaforth Rd, but occasionally we went to the Seaforth and Litherland station and walked back from there.
By the time I went to sea, the OH had been closed down and most of it was gone, so when joining a ship in the Gladstone, I only ever got the number one bus to Seaforth, getting off close to where Seaforth Sands station had been and walking down Shore Rd to the gate. There is a very good photo of Seaforth Sands station with Gladstone Dock in the background at this link;
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5488291912/
Best Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## michael charters

*aintree iron*



alan ward said:


> I have just Googled Aintree Iron and there are loads of equally plausible explanations of the words.As always there is a nugget of truth in most of the reasoning,apart from the religious fanatic,and some of them are quite reasoned.The Aintree Iron and Steelworks public toilets,the shape of Aintree racecourse,the block of buildings that include the Flat Iron pub,the LFC team that included Tommy Smith(and he was just hard you should have seen him play)and the old railway tracks to Southport.However overriding all this is Mike McGears admission that he`s not going to say what it is.......maybe he made it up.I lived in the Liverpool area for 15 years both north and south and I never heard the expression used.The OHR was the dockers umbrella and I never heard the Aintree Iron and Steelworks mentioned in any of the many times it was discussed and boy was it regularly mentioned,mourned and discussed


was the Aintree Iron The British Legion or the railway sidings next to the race course?


----------



## michael charters

*parrot*



alan ward said:


> Is this bus going to Speke?
> I f***in`hope not.


how do you get a parrot to speak?
put it on the 81


----------



## Farmer

*ALAN your correct many theory,s*



alan ward said:


> I have just Googled Aintree Iron and there are loads of equally plausible explanations of the words.As always there is a nugget of truth in most of the reasoning,apart from the religious fanatic,and some of them are quite reasoned.The Aintree Iron and Steelworks public toilets,the shape of Aintree racecourse,the block of buildings that include the Flat Iron pub,the LFC team that included Tommy Smith(and he was just hard you should have seen him play)and the old railway tracks to Southport.However overriding all this is Mike McGears admission that he`s not going to say what it is.......maybe he made it up.I lived in the Liverpool area for 15 years both north and south and I never heard the expression used.The OHR was the dockers umbrella and I never heard the Aintree Iron and Steelworks mentioned in any of the many times it was discussed and boy was it regularly mentioned,mourned and discussed


And this is mine The Aintree Iron the OHR as for the dockers umbrella? G,Day farmer. http://www.google.co.uk/search?num=...A&biw=1280&bih=855&sei=Tg_yT_efH5Cp8QPG-Oz7DA


----------



## Farmer

*Great pic Todd*



todd said:


> As the subject of the 'Dockers Umbrella' came up I wondered if anyone would be interested in the attached photo. Notice the 'smog' and the colour of the building.
> 
> Jim


Thanks that was where the Lpool dockers would stand to get out of the rain that was the original Docker,s Umbrella. Farmer.


----------



## Farmer

*15yrs North @ South Alan*



alan ward said:


> I have just Googled Aintree Iron and there are loads of equally plausible explanations of the words.As always there is a nugget of truth in most of the reasoning,apart from the religious fanatic,and some of them are quite reasoned.The Aintree Iron and Steelworks public toilets,the shape of Aintree racecourse,the block of buildings that include the Flat Iron pub,the LFC team that included Tommy Smith(and he was just hard you should have seen him play)and the old railway tracks to Southport.However overriding all this is Mike McGears admission that he`s not going to say what it is.......maybe he made it up.I lived in the Liverpool area for 15 years both north and south and I never heard the expression used.The OHR was the dockers umbrella and I never heard the Aintree Iron and Steelworks mentioned in any of the many times it was discussed and boy was it regularly mentioned,mourned and discussed


You never heard the expression Docker,s Umbrella ?????? we all learn something new everyday cobber Farmer.[=P]


----------



## para handy clyde

*the boathouse*

anyone remember this.I was in this pub when I sailed with headline in the seventies.England v Germany.Germany won the game.Being with a bunch of Jocks we were teasing the barman.Got thrown out.
When we returned the next day the gaffer gave us all tickets for the Everton v Liverpool game at goodison.He was an Evertonian and the tickets were for the Gladys road end.Great game,but just my luck it was 0-0.some great times in this wonderful Port.Some great pubs on the dock road


----------



## R870879

Sebe said:


> Lots of memories at the attached site
> http://inacityliving.piczo.com/?g=41057337&cr=7
> 
> (Pint)


Is it just me or is anyone else experiencing it but when I click on the link, I just get taken to a Swedish IT domain ad?


----------



## Johnny Walker

R870879 said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else experiencing it but when I click on the link, I just get taken to a Swedish IT domain ad?


Although I did not know it was a Swedish site I get the same thing.


----------



## graham

remember a pub in garstun cant remember name landlady a family friend jossie larkin called there a few time when docked in the dingle anyone remember her regards graham


----------



## madbob

What was the name of the pub in I think, Royal Square ? Even if there was such a place. Remember being off my face and wandering into this pub frequented by the boys off the liners at Liverpool Stage. Ooops !


----------



## tiachapman

the DUKE Birkinhead


----------



## haswellian

no mention of the Caradock and the Winifred


----------



## BobClay

I do remember the Dominion on the Dock Road. Not a pub easily forgotten, bit like that pub in the first Star Wars movie with light sabres and blasters and severed limbs flying about.

(Jester)


----------



## tom roberts

Some great pubs along the docks have been mentioned but very few along the south end maybe you will remember some if so let us know. I recall the Severn Steps ,the Baltic Fleet and a pub that sold draught Guinness I think it was the only one that did ,I am talking about the 1950s it was opposite where the Guinness boats tied up I think there was a pub the Flat Iron,by the way the Seven Steps is still there its offices now there were some good pubs around Canning Place I think that one was called the George we lived in for a while until we were evacuated to Ruthin my fathers home ,I think it was during the May blitz another pub used to be opposite the pool at Mann island anyone recall that one . All gone now but memories we have will stay with us of good or even bad boozers happy days.


----------



## TonyAllen

the red lion was in a back street facing mann island then it was all knocked down and kingston house was built later to become coopers


----------



## Cutsplice

The Red Lion was still there after Kingsto House was built, the Trawler Inn was along from it going towards Canning Place, one on the corner of Canning Place can't recall the name of it. In Canning Place was the Flying Dutchman, the Custom House, and another one can't recall its name, just off Canning Pl in Sth Castle St was The Belvidere, around the corner on the dock Rd going south was the Dukes Crown, that plus the Belvidere were known for having great draught Guinness. The Dukes crown accepted the Guinness tokens which were issued to the crews on the Guinness vessels for their free pints not sure how many per day they got. After the Dukes Crown was the Baltic Fleet still there as the last of the aforementioned pubs. I can't recall the names of the other pubs going south on the dock Rd apart from the Seven Steps there were others, it might come to me later I can see them mentally but not the names.


----------



## makko

The Baltic Fleet had possibly the finest pint of Guinness in The Pool. Right up to the mid 80's, it still had sawdust on the floor! Now, I believe, it is a little more "upmarket".
Rgds.
Dave


----------

